# 4bld UBL xcenter buffer



## Nam Dank the Tank (Mar 19, 2017)

I just switched buffer from UBR to UBL for centers, are there any good algs to shoot to UBR or UFL other than the left hand r' u r U r u' r U' alg?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 19, 2017)

You can 'shoot' to UBR by just doing U' actually. And after youve finished centers, undo the U'. Just remember to account for parity before/after doing this. Also note that UFL 'becomes' UFR after this.


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Mar 25, 2017)

guysensei1 said:


> You can 'shoot' to UBR by just doing U' actually. And after youve finished centers, undo the U'. Just remember to account for parity before/after doing this. Also note that UFL 'becomes' UFR after this.



thanks


----------

